# Honestamente



## Sweetiemec

Oi gente...cómo se traduciría al Portugués la palabra "Honestamente"?

Gracias de antemano!!


----------



## coquis14

Qué tal ,
Sin más contexto le digo que se traduce igual: "Honestamente".Si pone un contexto va a ser mejor.

Saludos


----------



## Deimos13

Acordemonos de siempre poner el contexto de nuestras palabras y expresiones.

Aprovecho para preguntar algo referente a este tema. En español tenemos la tendencia a convertir muchas palabras en adverbios. En portugués por lo menos no lo veo tan seguido. Alguien me puede esclarecer esa duda... de cuando queda bien utilizar adverbios que terminan en -mente.

Gracias.
D13


----------



## Tomby

Sweetiemec said:


> ...cómo se traduciría al Portugués la palabra "Honestamente"?


Depende do contexto. Poderia ser "Com franqueza..."
TT.


----------



## Sweetiemec

Gente, muchas gracias!!

Creo que la opción "com franqueza" se adapta al contexto....Es cierto que en Español tenemos la costumbre de transformar los substantivos en adverbios al agregarle la terminación "mente"...no hay una regla especifica para ello; usualmente se hace para dar una "característica" a la acción sobre a cual hablamos....

Aprovecho y consulto de nuevo...En mi medio suelo usar el término "proactivo", existe algún equivalente en Portugués para éste? Ej. Una persona proactiva en su trabajo, que se anticipa y soluciona problemas"

MIL gracias a todos.. Bjs.


----------



## Carfer

Sweetiemec said:


> Aprovecho y consulto de nuevo...En mi medio suelo usar el término "proactivo", existe algún equivalente en Portugués para éste? Ej. Una persona proactiva en su trabajo, que se anticipa y soluciona problemas"


 
Bueno, sí, '_proactivo'_, igual que en español, aunque es un neologismo restringido a medios determinados. Mejor abrir otro hilo, ¿no?


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,

Não sei se no geral espanhol usa mais -mente que português, porém, neste caso, talvez *francamente* soe melhor que *com franqueza*. 

Sweetiemec, poderia escrever a frase inteira? 

Até.:


----------



## Sweetiemec

Hola Carfer, mil gracias por la respuesta...una dudita, no sería "proativo" (sin la "C") para el caso de Portugués??


Oí Tagarela,
La frase entera sería algo como "Honestamente, no me parece que esto esté bueno..."  en ese sentido "com franqueza" y "francamente" me parecen perfectas soluciones.

Mil gracias a todos!!
Sweetie mec


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Sweetiemec, no Brasil de fato é "proativo". Mas em Portugal parece que é "proactivo".


----------



## Sweetiemec

Excelente Marcio!!... perfecto porque estudio el portugués de Brasil 

Obrigada


----------



## FernandaB

"Com franqueza", não é muito usual, ficou meio estranho...
Mas:
"Honestamente, não me parece que isto esteja bom" ou 
"Francamente, não me parece que isto esteja bom", são perfeitos.


----------



## Sweetiemec

Fernanda.

Muito obrigada pela resposta!


----------



## Carfer

Sweetiemec said:


> Hola Carfer, mil gracias por la respuesta...una dudita, no sería "proativo" (sin la "C") para el caso de Portugués?


 
O Márcio já respondeu mas, como o fez de forma dubitativa, venho só confirmar que, por enquanto, ainda escrevemos '_proactivo'_ em Portugal, mas, com o novo Acordo Ortográfico, vamos uniformizar a grafia desta palavra com a brasileira, portanto de futuro será '_proativo_'. E já agora, em Portugal dizer _'com franqueza'_ não soaria nada estranho, se bem que se diz igualmente '_francamente'._


----------



## Sweetiemec

Olá Carfer,
Muito obrigada pelo complemento da resposta; muito gentil de sua parte (uff espero ter dito correto).


----------



## Carfer

Sweetiemec said:


> Muito obrigada pelo complemento da resposta; muito gentil de sua parte (uff espero ter dito correto).


 
Disse, embora, neste contexto, nós talvez dissessemos '_correctamente_' em vez de '_correcto_'. Não tem de quê.


----------

